# 结婚 (雅语)



## Geysere

一个好久没联系的朋友结婚了, 想祝贺一下她, 但直接说"听说你结婚了"似乎不太好...有没有什么雅语能代替结婚二字? 本人没文采, 请各位不吝赐教


----------



## teacherlau

I heard you found your rib, right?


----------



## Analgesia

English or Chinese,I guess it could be

听说你最近“人逢喜事精神爽”啊，朋友我在这里恭贺新禧了！


----------



## Lamb67

*matrimony*
1. The state or condition of being married. 
2. Etymology: from Anglo-Norman _matrimonie_ from Latin _matrimonium,_ literally "state of motherhood" because of the association of marriage with parenthood

(If it comes from a Latin word, then it's classic.)


----------



## Geysere

谢谢大家, 我是想找中文的说法.


----------



## vincentLi

geysere said:


> 谢谢大家, 我是想找中文的说法.


听说你喜结良缘。。。


----------



## Analgesia

喜结的话，除了“良缘”还可以用

“喜结连理”

不过都太过于书面化了，除非是致领导。如果真正是朋友关系，大可不必如此。如此这般反而流于谄俗。倒不如用一些幽默轻松的表达更易拉近距离


----------



## Ghabi

How about 小登科？


----------



## Lamb67

新婚燕尔--used in Northern China


----------



## Geysere

ghabi said:


> how about 小登科？


 这个是对男士说的吧？ 我朋友是女的，二十八岁。虽然她学位比男方高，还是不太合适这么说吧。。。
目前看来 "听说你喜结xx" 比较好，但还有稍通俗一点的说法么？


----------



## Ghabi

女的……这个麻烦，我也没这经验。「恭喜您找到如意郎君！」「我们的大美人终于出阁了！」


----------



## Geysere

Ghabi said:


> 「我们的大美人终于出阁了！」


Yeah, this one is very good  Thanks a lot!


----------



## AVim

ghabi said:


> 女的……这个麻烦,我也没这经验。「我们的大美人终于出阁了!」



对女的……这应算是*相当*有经验,你太有才了。


----------



## yuyang

我认为直接说“听说你结婚了”并无不妥。当然了，一上来需要先客套一下，不能太直接。


----------



## nazha1024

恭喜你找到长期饭票了。都说了是朋友。幽默点。


----------



## mardeny

你可以用惊讶的语气和她说话，“你，结婚啦！ 恭喜恭喜呀！”然后在联络我们好久没有联系啦 什么什么的！先说祝福的


----------

